# "Free roam" games: what's the best one?



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2011)

Games like GTA, Just Cause 2 (was the fist free roam? can't recall), Bethesda games like Oblivion and Fallout 3 (and New Vegas)...

But which one is your favorite?

I'm a huge fan of these sort of games. Linear gameplay/map/storyline just doesn't appeal to me (the main reason I don't play RPGs anymore, urggh). 

Fallout: New Vegas is probably my favorite so far that I've actually played. What about you?


----------



## BRN (Apr 16, 2011)

Just Cause 1 was ace, just driving jeeps off cliffs then parachuting onto a boat, hijacking it then driving it over a sandbar while on its roof, leaping into the air and grappling a fighter jet... good times.

ED: Digimon World for the PSX. Had a day-night cycle and everything, fuck.

ED2: Squee~


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2011)

SIX said:


> Just Cause 1 was ace, just driving jeeps off cliffs then parachuting onto a boat, hijacking it then driving it over a sandbar while on its roof, leaping into the air and grappling a fighter jet... good times.
> 
> ED: Digimon World for the PSX. Had a day-night cycle and everything, fuck.


I really love watching LPs of Just Cause 2. Ghost riding cars and throwing C4 on them just to parachute off and drive the car into a building while setting off the C4, just amazing. 

Shit, I remember Digimon World. Good times, good times.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 16, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption is one of my favorites. Crackdown is fun if you just wanna run around and smash things.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Red Dead Redemption is one of my favorites. Crackdown is fun if you just wanna run around and smash things.


 
Never played Red Dead but I really want to ;~;

I played a demo of Crackdown, but I got bored pretty fast.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm in the middle of FarCry2 right now and it's got it's flaws, but it's definitely one I'll be playing for a while. I played more Fallout 3 than any sane, healthy person should, and while I do want new Vegas, I'm going to make sure I'm absolutely finished with 3 first. The only GTA game I ever played was 3, and while it was fun, I couldn't really get into it, but that was back when I was obsessed with survival-horror which probably had a lot to do with it. Speaking of which, Silent Hill Downpour is supposed to have some free-roaming elements, which I'm cautiously optimistic might help bring some of the original spirit back to the series (the first two SH's were such a solid competitor to Resident Evil in no small part because of how big a world you had to explore). Why they haven't done a free-roaming Resident Evil yet is beyond me, but the Dead Rising series is not a bad substitute (I haven't played either, but I don't have to. I know I want to at some point). Do the Metroid/Metroidvania games count?


----------



## Lobar (Apr 16, 2011)

Fallout: New Vegas is the only freeroamer I really liked so far.  Linear gameplay isn't so bad with good level design.  That's one of the best parts of Valve's games, I think, is that they're very good at making where you want to go the place you actually need to go to, so you never really feel restricted.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm in the middle of FarCry2 right now and it's got it's flaws, but it's definitely one I'll be playing for a while.


Seen some screens and previews, it looks really great. 


> I played more Fallout 3 than any sane, healthy person should, and while I do want new Vegas, I'm going to make sure I'm absolutely finished with 3 first.


3 was great, but New Vegas just seemed to be popping with awesome environments, people and some really unique weapons (Cowboy Repeater is the best thing ever i swear). 


> The only GTA game I ever played was 3, and while it was fun, I couldn't really get into it, but that was back when I was obsessed with survival-horror which probably had a lot to do with it.


But but....flying tank mod D:


> Speaking of which, Silent Hill Downpour is supposed to have some free-roaming elements, which I'm cautiously optimistic might help bring some of the original spirit back to the series (the first two SH's were such a solid competitor to Resident Evil in no small part because of how big a world you had to explore). Why they haven't done a free-roaming Resident Evil yet is beyond me, but the Dead Rising series is not a bad substitute (I haven't played either, but I don't have to. I know I want to at some point).


I love watching LPs of survival horror, but I can't play them. Too much of a pussy.


> Do the Metroid/Metroidvania games count?


 Haven't played tbh. Inb4 WHHAAA?


Lobar said:


> Fallout: New Vegas is the only freeroamer I really liked so far.  Linear gameplay isn't so bad with good level design.  That's one of the best parts of Valve's games, I think, is that they're very good at making where you want to go the place you actually need to go to, so you never really feel restricted.


Linear can be good, yeah. Like Half Life 2, it _feels_ like a free-roamer in some aspects. I'm really starting to adore that game. I don't hate on linear games, but I just prefer free-roamers.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 16, 2011)

Morrowind + Expansions.

though I have to admit Oblivion had better graphics. Nothing beats Morrowind's nostalgic premise and enchantment system


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 16, 2011)

Vette! - MS-DOS


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 16, 2011)

Fallout new vegas is one of my favourites, mostly because the mod community is huge.
I'm not sure if Mass effects count as free roam, but if they do then i like them the best.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 16, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption. 

'specially in multiplayer.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if it counts at all, but Mount & Blade: Warband is one to look at. You have no set goals or anything and you do whatever the hell you want. Make a medieval living, become a mercenary, a general, a king, etc. Its "open world" isn't like in previously mentioned games (you move around as a little figure in a bird's eye view) but it does have high levels of freedom.


----------



## BRN (Apr 16, 2011)

I just recalled Myst.


----------



## Cain (Apr 16, 2011)

Fallout 3 & New Vegas, although on NV, the huge amount of quests you get is staggering so I got annoyed and stopped playing for a while. (I'm sure i'll get drawn back to playing it ) 
Red Dead Redemption. Such a fun game.
Farcry 2 Great game, good storyline, but the thing that really pisses me off: WHY DO THE FUCKING GUARDS AT EVERY FUCKING CHECKPOINT TRY TO SHOOT ME??!
Dead Rising 1&2 I think...
Just Cause 1&2,
and GTA!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2011)

Minecraft.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 16, 2011)

Saints Row bitches. <3
Can't fucking wait for the new one.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 16, 2011)

Well Morrowind or Oblivion is one of my favorite and risen. I didn't like Falout because the UI was awful!


----------



## Zerig (Apr 16, 2011)

If you haven't played San Andreas, get it. Its the best GTA game.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 16, 2011)

Zerig said:


> If you haven't played San Andreas, get it. Its the best GTA game.


 I've played it.
I hated it. I can't stand GTA games.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 16, 2011)

Oblivion and fabulous New Vegas, baby.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 16, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Saints Row bitches. <3
> Can't fucking wait for the new one.


 
"Crazy Cars" cheat was easily my favorite part of that game, heh.

My favorite free roam game would probably be Oblivion, though Morrowind is probably the one that made me want to explore the most, despite playing most everything mentioned so far.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Saints Row bitches. <3
> Can't fucking wait for the new one.


 
WHO PUT GAMEPLAY IN MY CHARACTER CREATOR?


----------



## ViolentFelid (Apr 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Red Dead Redemption is one of my favorites.



Agreed.. that game gives me chills every time, just the visual immersion is incredible. OFP: Dragon Rising is also a fav, as well as ARMA 2. Not precisely free roam, but based on a 220km(sq) COUNTRY its more free roam than any game I've ever played... Well except for Daggerfall, which was just stupidly huge.


----------



## Zanzi (Apr 18, 2011)

*Definitely* Oblivion.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 18, 2011)

Oblivion, Oblivion, Oblivion, Oblivion.

And also Oblivion, but only a little.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm honestly a little bit split between Prototype and Infamous. I'd say Infamous is really the better game when you break it down, but I have to admit I love how sheerly overpowered you can get in Prototype once you get a good way into the game. Plus, while I'm always a sucker for climbing around on buildings and such, nothing beats bouncing across the rooftops like some kind of hooded, mutant virus of a kangaroo.


----------



## B0N3S (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd say Prototype, because there's nothing like throwing a tank... off the empire state building... into a helicopter. XD


----------



## B0N3S (Apr 23, 2011)

Also, nothing beats being able to tear/punch/slice someone in half. The Bullet Dive was probably my favorite move... besides the spikey ground deavastator.
Wait... I just loved Pototype altogether. I'm super stoked about Prototype 2!!!


----------



## Zerig (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm going to third Morrowind. Best game I ever played.



Aleu said:


> I've played it.
> I hated it. I can't stand GTA games.


 
Thats because you're a busta.


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 23, 2011)

For me it would have to be Fallout: NV since as others have said, the mod community is huge, and the weapons are just fantastic (the cowboy repeater IS awesome), the only flaw I could find in it was the ridiculous damage system, I mean come on even a deathclaw cannot survive being hit with a rocket launcher at point blank range, but that's what mods are for!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 23, 2011)

I've blown over 200+ hours in each Oblivion, Fallout 3, and Morrowind. Lately I've been investing some amount of time screwing around in Just Cause 2. Just Cause 2 has its flaws but it sure is fun hijacking helicopters and blowing up a lot of stuff.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 23, 2011)

Minecraft.

Mathematically, a randomly generated minecraft world is literally eight times the size of earth.

Most people don't know this, as it takes hours to even get near the farlands, and then it starts glitching like fuck.


----------



## Twinmold (Apr 23, 2011)

Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Ames (Apr 23, 2011)

Does minecraft count? :V

Fallout 3/New Vegas are awesome.  

Also, Just Cause 2.  Because roping an armored car to a cargo helicopter and using it as a flail.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 23, 2011)

Did anyone mention S.T.A.L.K.E.R.?


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Did anyone mention S.T.A.L.K.E.R.?


 
After reading the thread title I was about to only to see that you did.  Thanks.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 23, 2011)

Real Life. It's the biggest free roam game I've ever seen :V
AC2/Brotherhood


----------



## Wreth (Apr 23, 2011)

Just Cause 2


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 25, 2011)

Garry's Mod.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Did anyone mention S.T.A.L.K.E.R.?


 
No :O Yeap Stalker is great ^^


----------



## Plantar (Apr 25, 2011)

GTA: Vice City and San Andreas both are favorites. San Andreas really has sucka damn HUGE map though, I never know where I am without a map. I never knew my way around to anything specific that I wanted to go. Vice City, I love, probably because of the theme, the map is the PERFECT size, I can remember where to go and I know exactly where I am most times.


----------

